# DONGLE EMULATOR pour Xpress 4



## Ziko (29 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire où trouver l'xtension "dongle emulator" pour quark xpress 4 fonctionnant sous classic ?
Merci de vos réponses.
Ziko.


----------



## Mathiast (4 Octobre 2006)

Si tu as perdu le Dongle, tu devrais contacter Quark. Ils doivent avoir une solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que ce n'est pas une question de "perte", mais une question de dongle "ADB" sur un Mac d&#233;pourvu de ce type de port.

Dans ce cas, la r&#233;ponse de l'&#233;diteur est "achetez (tr&#232;s cher) la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour", d'o&#249; l'id&#233;e de l'extension en question.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2006)

...ou coller un convertisseur adb-usb, genre iMate de chez griffin. 
En revanche, je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sous classic...
Mais sur des machines os 9.2.2 d&#233;pourvues d'adb, le dongle est reconnu par x-press4


----------

